# Unapologetically



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kelsea Ballerini
Unapologetically

Release Date November 3, 2017
Duration41:34
Genre
Country
Pop/Rock
Styles
Country-Pop
Contemporary Country
Pop
Recording Location
Sound Stage Studios

3/5


----------

